
The Effects of Virtual Reality on Our Body and Mind? - BaptisteGreve
https://unimersiv.com/post/the-effects-of-virtual-reality-on-our-body-and-mind-38/
======
lyondhill
Still doesn't mention much about eye strain. The only real concern I have.

